# lamb shoulder



## power (Aug 28, 2013)

2nd cook in the WSM. did a lamb shoulder, rub was garlic, oregano, rosemary & lemon!  sat on 140F for 12 hours
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





















tasted great, even wife liked it

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks fantastic, great job!!


----------



## smoking b (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice looking grub!


----------



## moikel (Aug 29, 2013)

Great looking plate ,not convinced about your beer choice.More of a Coopers drinker myself.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Classic flavours ,pretty big lamb was he? Prefer them big myself better taste for my $.


----------



## so ms smoker (Aug 29, 2013)

Awesome looking meal!

  Mike


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks fantastic!  That plated shot is a beauty!

So you smoked your shoulder for 12 hours at 140 deg F?   Is there any chance that you meant 240 deg F??

Have a great day!
Clarissa


----------



## power (Aug 29, 2013)

your right Clarissa 240F! :rolleyes:

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skully (Sep 13, 2013)

looks awesome!!! great job.  hows that west end draft???  never heard of it but then again your clear cross the planet.  i likes beeer


----------



## smokeymatt (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice, i'm gonna do me one of them! I was a but confused by the 140f too lol


----------



## ericparkr (Oct 25, 2013)

This superb roasting joint is surprisingly inexpensive and packed with flavour. It can be bought on or off the bone and as a whole shoulder (enough for 4-6 people) or half shoulder (an ideal roasting joint for a hungry couple).


----------



## ericparkr (Oct 25, 2013)

This superb roasting joint is surprisingly inexpensive and packed with flavour. It can be bought on or off the bone and as a whole shoulder (enough for 4-6 people) or half shoulder (an ideal roasting joint for a hungry couple).


----------



## webowabo (Oct 25, 2013)

Yum... I missed this original post... not sure how! But that looks great... nice smoke ring.  . and I agree... the plated shot is the Money shot here. Will keep my eye out here for lamb shoulder. ..


----------



## power (Oct 25, 2013)

thought I would do another forequarter this morning, with mustard oregano rosemary chilli cumin paprika brown sugar 






Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 25, 2013)

Out of the WORLD!!!!!! Beautiful! Thank you for sharing this deliciousness! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## skully (Oct 25, 2013)

mustard???


----------



## power (Oct 25, 2013)

yep put a quarter of a jar of mustard on! the dry rub sticks to it!

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## power (Oct 25, 2013)

6hour mark. smells good






Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skully (Oct 28, 2013)

power said:


> yep put a quarter of a jar of mustard on! the dry rub sticks to it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


never thought or heard of mustard on lamb but i guess it works for you.  olive oil/oil/salted butter is the "glue" i/we have ever used for lamb to hold spices. diff strokes i guess


----------



## venture (Oct 28, 2013)

Either works.

Amazingly, using mustard to hold the rub leaves no mustard taste that I can detect.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## power (Oct 29, 2013)

was my first time with mustard on lamb! the crust was a bit too hard, and a little too spicy (to much chili) think I might of over shot the mark by 2 hours!






 photo a bit blurry! 






Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skully (Nov 2, 2013)

good thing lamb is "fatty", cause you really got to cook the Pi$$ out of it to get it to charcoal, looks moist and still a little red.  perhaps a couple of hours like you said less, just goin by the pic.


----------

